# Quantum CZ-2 cable question



## pwp (Jun 15, 2014)

The expensive CZ-2 cables that connect Canon EX 580/600 speedlights to Quantum Turbo batteries seem to last me about 18 months before breaking. Once I foolishly tried cheap $14.00 eBay clone CZ-2 cables which were so sloppy at the battery end they just fell out of the Turbo and were so tight at the flash connection end that I wrecked a 580EX-II trying to pull it out. That was a $225 repair. So much for cheap cables.

But I have read (possibly here at CR) that the Canon cables that ship with the awesome value Godox PB-960 battery is identical to the Quantum CZ-2 cables. 
http://www.godox.com/EN/Products_Doal_Output_Power_Source_for_Flash.html

Can anyone verify this?

Thanks.

-pw


----------



## msatter (Jun 15, 2014)

You could search this thread: http://photography-on-the.net/forum...1eaad77303d9738e3b047&t=1270039&page=499[url]


----------



## pwp (Jun 15, 2014)

msatter said:


> You could search this thread: http://photography-on-the.net/forum...ect user experience would be preferable.
> -pw


----------



## pwp (Jun 23, 2014)

Got it! 

Due to a tiny engineering anomaly, the Godox ProPac Cx cable (for Canon EX flash) will not plug into the Quantum battery, but the Quantum CZ-2 cable will plug into the Godox PB-960 battery. 

-pw


----------

